# Santander



## carol (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi all, sorry I've asked this before but can't find the answer! When I arrive in Santander it will be dark and I don't want to drive far. Where is the nearest place to the port to park up for the night? I'm on my own and don't want to wild so would prefer an Aire or designated parking. Thanks.


----------



## carol (Dec 15, 2017)

***** said:


> Hey Carol, I have just put more details on the other site. I didn't know it was you!
> have a look!



Thanks a *****, you've just blown my cover! :wacko:


----------



## witzend (Dec 16, 2017)

There,s a aire by the university thats good the one at the elephant park is about 20 mls away


----------



## carol (Dec 16, 2017)

witzend said:


> There,s a aire by the university thats good the one at the elephant park is about 20 mls away



I went to the elephant park in January. Great stopover.


----------



## witzend (Dec 16, 2017)

I know its ok but you didn,t want to drive far the uni aire is in the town


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2017)

There is a aires at Lierganes about 25km away Google Maps  don't know if this is too far for what you want but it's a pretty easy drive to there. Handy for getting into Santander as the Aire is also the station car park, think it was about 5€ return when we were last there.
Personally I would rather drive out of town at night when its quieter rather than in the daytime when everybody seems to be in a rush.


----------



## carol (Dec 16, 2017)

Kontiki said:


> There is a aires at Lierganes about 25km away Google Maps  don't know if this is too far for what you want but it's a pretty easy drive to there. Handy for getting into Santander as the Aire is also the station car park, think it was about 5€ return when we were last there.
> Personally I would rather drive out of town at night when its quieter rather than in the daytime when everybody seems to be in a rush.



Yes, there is that! When I arrived in January it was still light but they've changed the times for this crossing so it will be later. Thanks for your suggestions everyone :wave:


----------



## rockape (Dec 17, 2017)

I have stayed at the lighthouse, off the ferry, turn right and take the slow climb to the top. It's a great big open area, but can get windy.


----------

